# Custom Windows 7 Icon Pack By LiveOrDie



## LiveOrDie (Nov 2, 2009)

***Updated***
Added Control Panel icons, updated and added more icons


These icons i based off windows 7 gadgets icon, hours of photoshop work went into them

pack is in a DLL to by pass a windows 7 bug that was never fixed

Installing Instructions
Unzip
Right click on the desktop click Personalization and then click change desktop icons, then select the icon you wish to change then click Change Icon then select the dll file that you downloaded then pick the icon you wish to use.







 deviantart LINK


----------



## Castiel (Nov 2, 2009)

Wow, those are really awesome. Great job!


----------



## Boyfriend (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks. Seems good!


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 2, 2009)

no problem  just wish they changed more of the old icons that were in vista for windows 7


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 25, 2009)

Updateed


----------



## theonedub (Dec 25, 2009)

Good work, I am using them.


----------



## Binge (Dec 25, 2009)

These are sick, you've infected my machine


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 26, 2009)

lol no problems


----------

